
How exactly does Windows 10 allow Microsoft to spy on you? - rms_returns
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/96713/how-does-windows-10-allow-microsoft-to-spy-on-you
======
_Understated_
Something I don't understand in this whole argument is what are Microsoft
doing with the data they collect?

They have been collecting opt-in telemtry for ages to improve applications and
work on fixing common bugs and so on. I am fine with that since I don't
usually opt in to that kind of thing. It also makes sense from a product
improvement standpoint.

But if it's like Android and they are trying to make extra money from me,
surely it would be better to offer a version for, say, $50 that has none of
that in it and they have a guaranteed $50 sale.

I mean, how much would they expect to make from a single person from this
data?

I dunno, maybe I am being naieve but it seems a bit odd to me.

Oh, I still use Windows 8.1 with Stardock start menu... not interested in
Windows 10 features at all.

~~~
herbst
I dont think selling is their priority Nr.1. (While it is a reasonable thought
tho, and most likely also does happen to some degree). But it seems most data
they collect can be used to understand their customers better, which would
theoretically lead to a better system.

That said that means that there is some most likely american server containing
more of your private data than you could ever think of, openly accessible for
any goverment that asks nice.

------
herbst
It really baffles me how big the misconception about Telemetrie on Windows 10
is, even thought it's all written in the Terms.

There is simply no such thing as disabling, and even the lowest option (which
is only available for enterprise users anyway) that only reports errors
includes paragraphs that mention that everything could be leaked, when it is
somehow involved in a error.

IMO at the current state Windows 10 is definitely illegal to use in security
relevant environments, as it could potentially leak anything.

~~~
rms_returns
Is there a way to avoid the data collection by changing the hosts file? What
if I made microsoft.com point to localhost or 127.0.0.1?

Will the telemetry stop then?

~~~
herbst
As the other guy said i wouldnt trust Windows that it does what i ask it to
when i edit the hostfile. Next to that microsoft has probably a unlimited
amount of burner domains.

Honestly if that bothers you, just don't use Windows.

------
throwwit
Anything on the net about pmtelemetry.kext for OSX?

------
augb
Probably should have 2015 in the title.

